# Word of the Week - 4/24/15 Edition



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

We're going to change it up a bit now that we've swung back up to the great white north.

Who can tell me the correct difference between a casserole and a hot dish? 

Growing up this was an important distinction at church suppers and potlucks and folks would get pretty heated over this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

A hot dish is about 5'5" and.......... Oppps

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Well we all know the only ‘hot dish’ in Mississippi is their inbred cousin....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> A hot dish is about 5'5" and.......... Oppps



Well thank you big fella. Flattery will get you everywhere......

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm guessing a casserole requires baking. Now I'll think on it a bit.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

A casserole is like the stuff you Yanks call chili. You know, that stuff with beans in it ... that's called chili casserole down here.

But as to the answer you're looking for, I think y'all call a casserole anything with 3 or more ingredients and served in a casserole dish. A hot dish just has one or two ingredients like grren beans with potatoes in it. Or a main fare like pot roast.

I don't knkw what happens if the pot roast has onions and carrots and potatoes in it. As long as it isn't served in a casserole dish I guess it's still a hot dish. Yankee food is confusing to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 24, 2016)

If you grew up poor you would know this. We had what you call "Fridays Mess". You put everything that's been in the fridge since last Friday into a pot and that's dinner.
Now if you had company coming, you'd take the same exact crap that's been in the fridge since last Friday, add a can of cream of mushroom soup, put it in the fine casserole dish you got with S&H green stamps, throw a half a friggin' pound of government cheese on top, pop it in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes and you now have a casserole.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> If you grew up poor you would know this. We had what you call "Fridays Mess". You put everything that's been in the fridge since last Friday into a pot and that's dinner.
> Now if you had company coming, you'd take the same exact crap that's been in the fridge since last Friday, add a can of cream of mushroom soup, put it in the fine casserole dish you got with S&H green stamps, throw a half a friggin' pound of government cheese on top, pop it in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes and you now have a casserole.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> If you grew up poor you would know this. We had what you call "Fridays Mess". You put everything that's been in the fridge since last Friday into a pot and that's dinner.
> Now if you had company coming, you'd take the same exact crap that's been in the fridge since last Friday, add a can of cream of mushroom soup, put it in the fine casserole dish you got with S&H green stamps, throw a half a friggin' pound of government cheese on top, pop it in the oven at 350 for 45 minutes and you now have a casserole.



S&H green stamps and gold bond stamps- remembering that shows yer age- My first fishing reel came from S&H green stamps. And you are right, if all the food was not gone at meal you were definitely going to see it again- maybe disguised but nothing got thrown away............ Government cheese and butter........Hell it was good...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 24, 2016)

I've heard of gold bond stamps, but don't remember them. I do remember putting the green stamps in books, but don't actually remember what they got spent on.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm a fan of leftovers. I seen people throw away perfectly good food just because they won't eat it the next day or so. Most stuff gets better sitting in the fridge for a day or two.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm a fan of leftovers. I seen people throw away perfectly good food just because they won't eat it the next day or so. Most stuff gets better sitting in the fridge for a day or two.



Pot roast- stew- chili- soups all taste better the next day- I love leftovers....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> I've heard of gold bond stamps, but don't remember them. I do remember putting the green stamps in books, but don't actually remember what they got spent on.



Just thinking about them reminds me of the taste of the glue. It was horrible and probably on Ca.'s list of toxic substances- but then again everything is.... I had 2 grandmothers that saved them. Took a bazillion stamps to fill a book. I think Gold bond came from Safeway and the Green stamps came from IGA. The safeway store was SO small. But the frozen food section was pop-cycles and Ice cream............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Pot roast- stew- chili- soups all taste better the next day- I love leftovers....



I was a bachelor until I was 30. Well there was one brief marriage when I was 27 but it only lasted long enough for the ink to dry on the certificate but that aside, I woulda starved if not for leftovers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

I remember asking mom all the time to let me put the stamps on the cards. She would hesitantly say _"Welllllll, oooookayyyyy."_ She was such a con lol had me fooled until I was about 10.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2016)

Never heard anyone use the term 'hot dish'(except when Mike is describing Kevin)... It's all casserole around here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

@justallan has correctly identified the ingredient that makes it a casserole- Any type of "Cream Of" soup. Now we just need to know what the difference is between that and a hot dish


----------



## Tclem (Apr 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well we all know the only ‘hot dish’ in Mississippi is their inbred cousin....


You must have lived here before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2016)

It's been my perception that the difference is mostly whether you live north or south of the Mason-Dixon line. Folks in the south call it a casserole, folks in the north call it a hot dish!

Hell you just thought you were poor Allan, we had Refrigerator soup every Friday. We didn't have no government cheese to put on top, and mom had to add water to stretch the leftovers far enough to feed everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Apr 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @justallan has correctly identified the ingredient that makes it a casserole- Any type of "Cream Of" soup. Now we just need to know what the difference is between that and a hot dish


Heck, I was just being a wise-a$$ with that post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm....Alan's on a hot streak with these...2 outa 3...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry it took so long to get back to this, was on the road.

Up here in the north, a casserole contains a "cream of" soup of some variety. A hot dish is tomato based. (Usually with ground meat of some variety and maybe noodles if you're going to go wild and crazy)

Thank you all for playing, remember to check under your seat on the way out, Any items left behind become property of the management. Don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## justallan (Apr 27, 2016)

OOPS! That darned Marc made me think it was my turn. Bad Bad Marc!
I hope I wasn't to far out of line by starting (and ending) another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

